# Baby Question



## freeshias4me (Dec 4, 2007)

How do you get a baby to stop touching something she's not supposed to touch, short of slapping her silly.
She's 17 mos. old...Been doing this for a long time...
Toilet paper she wants to tear apart...tampons she rips open and distributes through the house...My spices disappear...No matter how many times she's told "Don't touch!"


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

I have two kids (16 months and 3 years) and I can totally relate to your frustration. I realy belive it is a phase. My 3 yeard old did the same thing for a long time. My daughter was always getting into my husband's trash can and it drove us crazy. I eventually put the trash can up out of reach so that she couldn't reach it. She is now three and she doesn't get into trash anymore....My best advice is to child proof much as possible, and to distract her. Kids are easily distractable at this age. 

Good luck! Let me know how to stop my son from climbing into the dishwasher. He is constantly in the dishwasher.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Ahhh the joys of toddlerville... 

You just ahve to keep re-enforcing the issue, and be consistant.

I have 3 children, I remember those days.

I once had a single male friend over our house, and my son who was aboutt hat age loved to go into the dog food and water dish. So I had to go out of the kitchen, i said to my buddy, hey make sure Dylan doesn't go into the dog food, I can back 5 min later, he said, "man that was tough all that kid wanted was the dog food." 

Also I opened a beer and put it on the counter so my son could not reach, guess what.....He got it and drank a few sips, and got drunk and walked into the wall!!! 

Also at the age of 2 I would be in the other room and my son would go into the kitchen, you would then hear the kitchen chair slide across the floor and then you would hear the cookie jar open, then it would close, then you would hear the chair slide back across the floor to it's spot, my son would come intot eh room, crumbs all over him, I would ask him, Did you have any cookies? he would shake his head NO! LOL It got so bad, I had tied a string to the chairs of our kitchen table to the table so he could not drag them.

Kids a re smart, enjoy the funny things they do, becuase years down the line you will be laughing at them and what they used to do.

enjoy these fun moments.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with sweetpea, I have had to child proof my house too.

draconis


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

yea we child proof our house for Kid 1, Semi by Kid 2, by kid three we were like...ahhhh he'll live.....LOL


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Gosh! I'm glad I've got teenagers! I just had to chuckle when I saw your post. I can remember how exhausting that stage was (especially with twins). 

Childproof your house as best you can. For those things that can't be childproofed, you may have to slap those little hands and give a strong verbal "no". Sometimes it is for their own good.

Get creative with the childproofing. People used to laugh at our Christmas tree every year. Since our small children couldn't leave the tree (& decorations) alone, I came up with a solution. I got some livestock fence pannels, cut them to a workable length, and then put them around the tree. Of course, I painted the pannels and decorated the "pen". It looked nice, but served a purpose. The children could enjoy the tree and presents without touching everything!

Above all else try to enjoy them at this stage. They grow up so fast!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

A good friend of mine...His son took the poop out of his diaper and wiped it all over the TV set....


That had to be a classic...


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

This is what you have to look forward to...


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

i love it . what a fab photo.
id hate to have cleaned the mess up on this one. 
but even this incident happened for a reason - to give everyone else a laugh.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Cute--looks like my house lol

draconis


----------



## freeshias4me (Dec 4, 2007)

"Let me know how to stop my son from climbing into the dishwasher."

Let him near the dishwasher when you're there emptying it and loading it.
I ask my little one if she'd like to help mama put away the dishes, and she hands me everything! 
Maybe if you turn it into a "helping mama" moment, he won't think so much of only climbing into it. 
(My baby used to climb in it too, btw).


----------



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

I have to agree with everyone here that said distractions. If they cant see it, they cant want to get into it. 

*Out of sight, out of mind.*


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

My nephew is the same with my spices...I started saving the empty bottles and filling them with rice (so they make noise when you shake them) and taped them shut so now when he goes for mine, I tell him to get his rice...and okay start singing....c'mon baby now shake your rice, shake your rice and he grabs them, laughs and dances...he could care less about my spices now because they don't come with a song


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

GAsoccerman said:


> This is what you have to look forward to...


OH, NO !! :rofl:

You just keep the things you don't want them to touch away from them. My kids were good, or were they? I can't remember :scratchhead: Oh, this sucks..








All I can remember they were beautiful, and still are.


----------

